# More Mackie TT24 bugs



## Radiant (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm the lighting guy at my church, though I dabble in sound too. We purchased a TT24 a year or two ago for our main sanctuary live mixing console, and occasional 24 track recording. Within the last month or so, it's begun having peculiar issues. I don't have all the details as I'm not the one operating it, but I do have a grasp of what's happening. A few times they've lost the ability to make any dynamic adjustments on the channels. I think it was only the digital channels, not the analog. Rebooting cleared that up, I think. But then just this Sunday, on our church anniversary AND Pastor's birthday no less, it got stuck in Aux mode for a few minutes - with 9 minutes till service! Rebooting had no effect, then somebody piped up and said to try a different snapshot. That cleared it right up. They returned to the snapshot needed for service, and had no more problems.
Are there any hardware or software updates that we should apply? Has anybody had these same issues? I've skimmed through CB's threads on the TT24, and it almost sounds like we should AVOID the software update. I don't think anybody's downloaded it at church, but I'll find out. 
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## avkid (Dec 5, 2007)

The update in mid June actually seemed to help stability a tad, along with adding some nifty new features like channel naming.

Sell it and get out whilst the problems remain software related.
(when/if it goes mechanical you're in deep trouble)


----------

